# Slide Fire System



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I purchased a SFS for my Bushmaster Carbon 15 last week and finally got a chance to try it out. Money well spent.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike's/Scott's has them on sale right now. Cheaper then on-line---I think they were 339-349......


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Mike's/Scott's has them on sale right now. Cheaper then on-line---I think they were 339-349......



Oh I can see that getting banned some day...

Jason we better buy them now. LOL


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Better buy them now today, only problem is ammo is so expensive. 600 rounds a min can get expensive quick.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Better buy them now today, only problem is ammo is so expensive. 600 rounds a min can get expensive quick.


It's 800 rounds a min. and tell me about it!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



Jason said:


> Mike's/Scott's has them on sale right now. Cheaper then on-line---I think they were 339-349......


$349 at Mike's.

I have the Ruger SR-22 that I'm going to try it on next.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> I have the Ruger SR-22 that I'm going to try it on next.


Let us know how that goes. 

I read they won't work on blowback operated uppers.

But, immediately after writing above, I googled slide fire 22s and a bunch of youtube links popped up.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



collectorden said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> ...


From the guys that I've talked with on other forums that have successfully done it, I'll need to get my trigger pull below 2.5 pounds and shoot good ammunition. There are several videos on youtube. 

I'm trying to decide if I want to do that or go buy the S&W MP15-22 for $427 then a trigger group for $50....


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Put the trigger in your Bushy and by a 22 conversion bolt..


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



PompNewbie said:


> Put the trigger in your Bushy and by a 22 conversion bolt..


I've considered that too, recommendations on a 22 conversion kit?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I would buy the cmmg evolution kit.. it has the new bolt that makes the forward assist actually function, and the block that allows last round hold open.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea... I also have an SR-22.

I wonder if the Gemtech Outback II can handle that rate of fire???


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have one new in the box if someone wants it for $325.00, and can get more for the same price. :thumbsup:


----------

